# Zero friends.



## TheRaven439 (Nov 4, 2015)

So it's 6:14am here in australia and im laying in bed lightly crying like an idiot because i have no friends.

Before i tell you my silly, excuse filled, lame, sorry *** story just know one thing.. sorry for my horrible language (or however you spell it)

Okay.. so, im 15 (I know right! Another stupid kid with social problems cause he is a total *****!) As you know i live in australia, which has nothing to do with this so i dont know why i typed it in.. i used to have friends in primary school, got bullied a little, then went to highschool. Basicly everyone i knew ditched me and i was lonely, embarrised and scared. After a week of hating my life i refused to go back, my mum hated me for doing it but she eventually gave up trying to get me to go, after about 2 years of no school they ended up saying i had to go, buuut i refused, after a while we worked out a "deal".. 

At this point i had become a completely antisocial person. Thoughts of suicide and severe anxiety.. not really suprising

Basicly i walk down the street into a building and do one-on-one work with a teacher 3 times a week an hour a day. But still its not good enough. I have BAD problems being around other people, i HATE IT soo much! EVERYBODY IN THIS CITY IS A TOTAL IDIOT. i cant belive i never noticed it in primary school.. songs about sex, boyfriends and girlfriends at 12 and just people all together, i hate them.. no offence, they suck!

Anyway i isolate myself from the world in my room everyday, hate talking to people other than family and hate being starred at.. even though i do such little schooling i still dont walk down that street the days i have to. If theres people on that street you can bet im not.

I realise what im saying, the way im saying it and my spelling make me sound like a 9 year old obese kid, but im not. Im in fine shape i just hate people, PLEASE dont give me bull**** about not caring if i was fat or not every time somone posts a depresion related post, weight is the first thing in your head.

To sumerise, i clearly cant spell for ****, have no friends, hate being around people, dont do enough school, not fat , and very nocturnal.. i hate being me, i cry often, i get painfully jelouse of peoples facebook pictures and nobody knows how muchi hate myself, i feel so trapped, 

I dont know what to expect after posting this but ive been meaning to get all this off my chest at some point, finally did.


----------



## jawad (Nov 12, 2015)

oh so sad this early:frown2:


----------



## mkp1960 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Raven,

I have had bad social anxiety since elementary school and it was especially hard being a teenager in high school. I tried to mask SA by learning to master small talk. I found it easier to try to communicate on some level with people than suffer in silence. Not talking or connecting with others makes me more anxious. Talking to people may be scarier than not for you but if you can do this you may enjoy and trust people more. Focus on other people and less on yourself. You like your family. You have to be willing to like other people too. It's hard. I have been sick recently with a chronic illness and feel more anxious around people. My social anxiety is through the roof. But when I stew in my negative thoughts I realize people will only distance themselves from you. And that is a lot worse...at least for me. No easy task but fake it a bit. Try a little harder each day. I hope things get better for you. You have value and something to offer the world. There are people that believe in you but you need to believe a little in yourself too.


----------



## BobMcBob (Dec 14, 2014)

You hate being around people, yet also care that you have no friends and are jealous of these facebook pictures.

So, you "simply" haven't found the right people/friends 

Obviously, finding good people you identify with is not so simple. But at least it can perhaps give you some kind of goal to work towards?


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

It does somewhat seem like you are jealous of the people you think are 'normal' and are clinging onto your fear of being near other people because it gives you an excuse to not be included with them. As long as its anxiety stopping you then its nothing you can fix and you can't feel guilty about it. 

One day you are going to have to get out there, even a little, and see what you are missing because if you don't you are going to be sitting crying every night of your life. 

It sounds harsh but every single person here knows that you can only change your life by getting up and doing it yourself.


----------



## nightsbyfrankocean (Aug 21, 2014)

hey, i'm 15 (turning 16 in a month though) i just intensely sobbed for a good 5 minutes because i have no friends to talk to and i hate myself
WE SHOULD TALK, if u wanna send me a message, like say hi to me


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Separated at birth?!?!
You sound a lot like me if you wanna talk, everything you said applies except I don't live in Australia, wish I did


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

TheRaven439 said:


> I know right! Another stupid kid with social problems cause he is a total *****!) ... I realise what im saying, the way im saying it and my spelling make me sound like a 9 year old obese kid


You're charmingly self-aware.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Sorry about your situation, school's awful. But if you do want to make a difference you'll have to change a bit, be more open-minded and compromise somewhat if you want to people to want to be around you. You can also improve your spelling ability if that bothers you through studying.

On the bright side at least your not obese, though that does not really have anything to do with not having friends or being a bad speller.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I was much like you at your age. You are young and life is still ahead of you. You have the chance now to nip this thing early before it has a chance to ruin your life. Talk to your parents, councelors, doctors, whatever, about this now.


----------

